# What do you expect?



## Todd Cook (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm not sure how to explain what I'm trying to ask but I'll try. I've been hunting so far this season in Floyd and bartow counties, spots close enough to hunt after work some evenings. I've done quite a bit of scouting in between hunts.Anyway, in 14 sits I've seen deer 4 times and have had one shot. I know I'm spoiled horribly from my years of hunting the Midwest, but I'm a little dissapointed so far.

Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful for the opportunity and ability to go. I love to spend time in the woods.

I guess what I'm asking is what do you consider normal? How often do you see deer, or get a shot?


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 5, 2016)

I smell what yer steppin' in ....d

on't know exact ratio but my sittin' waitin' is way longer then me seeing and killing .... some years better than others , this year being so dry I think has them off a little bit ....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 5, 2016)

It all depends on deer density in that area along with food, shelter and water. A lot factors go into managing a deer herd. I know on a 100 acres I hunt in Wilkes Co. I don't see many deer but I still go and catch one moving through sometimes. Get a pig now and then too. Be thankful you got a place to go.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 5, 2016)

I hunted opening weekend, 2nd weekend only deer I saw I had the oppurtunity to get. I then had 9days off, didn't see any deer at all. I'm hunting in Newton, Jasper, Walton and Putnam. When the cold front hit last week I hunted the leading edge saw 7 took a doe a with a compound. Hunted Saturday morning saw 4, Saturday evening a 2nd deer with a compound. So far this season, 14 sits with seeing deer on 4 sits total seen so far 12 deer on the season 3 taken. I've been shooting the longbow every evening this week I found a pinch with a creek crossing I'll be in Saturday morning holding the longbow I tend to prospect hunt with compound if I find a trad spot im in there first chance I get.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 5, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> It all depends on deer density in that area along with food, shelter and water. A lot factors go into managing a deer herd. I know on a 100 acres I hunt in Wilkes Co. I don't see many deer but I still go and catch one moving through sometimes. Get a pig now and then too. Be thankful you got a place to go.



Oh I am thankful. Just curious.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Oct 5, 2016)

I usually see deer about40-50% of the time(including seeing deer 100 yards away), get shot opportunities maybe 10% of hunts, and make a successful kill once every 5 years


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 5, 2016)

I have sat in a stand eight times now this season.....I have seen a single deer four times out of eight sits.  I have had two shots within 15 yards.  I have seen way more turkeys.  I have been trying not to burn myself out in the heat like I did last year.  I have only hunted one morning in a stand so far as I don't like spooking them on the way in to my stands.  I will concentrate on more morning hunts as the rut nears.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 5, 2016)

I can honestly say and I am not proud of it..that this year I have cared less about it than ever....

Some of it is we have way less deer than we have in the past...I have harped on it for years but the nuisance permits are a terrible disgrace the way our DNR handles it..they have allowed our herd around here to be decimated by "farmers" with night vision scopes and the like shooting deer all spring and summer.

I have always had to hunt traveling deer as my area just doesnt have alot of food trees that gets hammered. My deer are primarily influenced by crops and browse....I didnt answer your question but it aint like it use to be for me either...


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 5, 2016)

I've not saw a deer since opening weekend if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 5, 2016)

I've got 32 hours in the stand so far and have seen 2 deer but no shots. I'm beginning to think I need a different hobby I'm no good at this game. Funny thing it took twice that many hours in the last few years before I saw any so I should be happy this year but I'm just not into it anymore or just not yet maybe if it would rain and get cold maybe I would get more motivated


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't ever expect anything. I guess that's why I consider it hunting.  Any tree I climb has the potential to produce a shot, but being there at the right time is what it all boils down to.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 5, 2016)

I've been wanting to ask the same question because my experience about matches yours, only less deer seen this fall.  That was typical for last year as well.  I suspect your experience is about average for Bartow and Floyd counties.  I think it would be interesting if we all would keep a journal and post the hours sat vs deer seen along with time of day and day of month.  I suspect us north Georgia boys would get jealous of the south Georgia hunters.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 5, 2016)

um....it is a rare sit that I don't AT LEAST SEE a deer.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 5, 2016)

Man I have only got to go twice this year so far, 7 hours total, and I have seen three deer, with the closest being 40 yards. But that's ok because I know if I move into the bottom I would have seen none. What you have described Todd is exactly what made me a better hunter, got me to thinking outside the box. I do like to hunt feed trees and food sources when I can find a hot spot but I think I am more of a trail hunter and try to figure out how to intercept deer to and from bedding and feeding. Hunting edges have also been good to me (not field edges). Think this is why I bump into so many bucks. I don't have as much hunting time as a lot of folks but I try to make the best of it, and do pretty good. I like to hunt the kind of places you look at and think I know I want see anything in there just to see what happens. I have sat in a tree and waived at people driving down a old road only to have deer walk out as soon as they pass. To me when deer hunting becomes work it's no fun. Try something different now and come back to what you have planned in Nov. If I hunt four sits and don't see a deer I go to scratching my head???


----------



## Al33 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have reached a point I do not get excited about deer hunting until October. I used to hunt even if was 100 degrees but not any more. Fortunately I am retired and I can pick and choose my hunt days unlike when I was working and could go only if I had an off day or two and no family priorities. Having said this I have only 7 hours of hunt time this season and that has been in the last week. I have not seen a deer yet but neither have I been to my own club where I have a better idea of when and where to hunt. I know the past few years at my club in Gordon County have been tough for seeing deer, we just do not have the numbers we once had.

To answer your question Todd, and based on my season last year, seeing few deer has become my new normal but I believe things will be a lot better once the cooler temps get here and stay here.


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 6, 2016)

Last year it was one sit out of three that I saw deer. This year it has been one sit out of 10 that I have seen deer. I'm hunting the same spot in Warren co that I hunted last year. 
What do I expect? Peace and quiet.  Seeing deer is the gravy on an already wonderful biscuit!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 6, 2016)

I normally expect to see deer no matter where I'm hunting, because I don't climb unless I feel I have high odds. I took something I read Mr. Warren say, on one of his articles. There is a spot where deer are going to be, it is my job to find it and recognize it. I very rarely sit a spot I don't expect to at least see a deer. It is very rare that I don't see some type of game from pigs to deer, this being public land or private. I have made two sits this year that I have not at least seen a deer. I have made 7 sits and seen 16 deer. I am with Al though I don't enjoy hunting much until October. 

I have kept a pretty good record of my sits for the last 4 years. Last year I made 53 hunts with a total of 86 deer sighting and 32 hog sightings. I've found that by keeping records I can go back the following year and the deer seem to hold true to their patterns. I killed 6 deer and 2 hogs last years, that was my best season to date. I accredit to my records I've kept over the last few years, and putting past scouting to work in the current season by looking over my records.

On public land I have got where I won't make a sit unless I really think I'm going to see game, if I don't think I'll see anything i.e. the odds don't look to be in my favor, I'll keep walking until I find something that looks better.

I look at it as I'm "hunting" for deer while I'm scouting. When I hang my stand, I'm there to kill a deer, the hunting part is over.

I'm no expert, but this has been working for me.

I'm going to Iowa the first 13 days of November your midwest part of your post made me smile, I'm hoping its as nice out there as I've heard.

Good Luck this season.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 6, 2016)

I should have noted I rarely hunt where I can see long distances prefering thick cover.  Usually I can see no more than 30-40 yards in any direction and most directions no more than 20. Im sure I would be seeing more deer if I hunted food plots and/or open areas.


----------



## Killinstuff (Oct 6, 2016)

Some guys on here have to shoot deer in self defense they are so over run with them I believe.  Or they just have real good swamp sense, take in time of year, weather, scouting, past experience and gut instincts mixed with a little prayin and good shootin to put game down.  The old saying 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish holds true with hunting as well.  Not to be mean or anything but there's a real reason for that happening.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 6, 2016)

Killinstuff said:


> Some guys on here have to shoot deer in self defense they are so over run with them I believe.  Or they just have real good swamp sense, take in time of year, weather, scouting, past experience and gut instincts mixed with a little prayin and good shootin to put game down.  The old saying 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish holds true with hunting as well.  Not to be mean or anything but there's a real reason for that happening.



Can't and won't argue with that.  I tend to agree with the latter part and not so much the part about shooting deer in self defense.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 6, 2016)

Al33 said:


> Can't and won't argue with that.  I tend to agree with the latter part and not so much the part about shooting deer in self defense.



I've actually given that argument a lot of thought. 

I agree to a point. Certain people are simply good hunters. Period. Whether they have more skill than average, more time, more drive, I don't know. But year after year they produce amazing results.

The why behind that could fill a book, and I'm sure it varies person to person.

But then the location/ game density argument comes into play. I personally have hunted several different states and know I've been more successful in some areas than others. I may just need more chances than some.:

As far as big antlers go, my opinion is location FAR outweighs skill. I remember when I was a kid I went to someone's house that had some big deer heads and thought" wow, he must be an awesome hunter". I guess time makes you a bit jaded, but now when I see a major trophy room I think" dang,that dude's got a lot of money"

There's a reason people go to Kansas.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 7, 2016)

I've been three times so far and zero deer when/where I was actually sitting. Plenty in the "off limits" areas where I park my car and walk in & out though, so I'm hunting in (or adjacent to) a deer-rich area at least. I keep a journal every year, and this year is playing out exactly like last year - slow in the beginning but then things picked up, so next time I go out (as soon as the hurricane weather blows its way through and leaves) I'll see some. I hunt from the ground so I can't see as far so that probably cuts down the numbers of how many I see. But IMO what's the point of "seeing" deer too far out to shoot at anyway?  Just more time to get nervous or disappointed - and if you can see them, they can see you, and who comes out ahead in that fight most of the time?   So I'd rather have them pop up right in front of me coming around a blind corner "S" turn along a trail. So if this year plays out the same and I correct the tiny mistakes I made last year, I should get something.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> I've actually given that argument a lot of thought.
> 
> I agree to a point. Certain people are simply good hunters. Period. Whether they have more skill than average, more time, more drive, I don't know. But year after year they produce amazing results.
> 
> ...



Very good points Todd. There really is an advantage hunting target rich environments whether that has to do with numbers of game or potentials for trophy sized racks. Having said that I doubt very seriously I would be a killer like several on here even if I hunted the same woods they do.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 7, 2016)

Al33 said:


> I should have noted I rarely hunt where I can see long distances prefering thick cover.  Usually I can see no more than 30-40 yards in any direction and most directions no more than 20. Im sure I would be seeing more deer if I hunted food plots and/or open areas.



That is true for me too. I hunt thick places, and only count the deer I see from the stand. The furthest I have seen deer this year has been right at 40 yards, the closest about 10 feet. Most of those were in 9o degree or hotter temps.

So, from the stand, I consider it a successful weekend seeing deer when I see at least 4 in 2 or 3 sits. Sometimes I get to see a good bit more animals, sometimes I see a foot, or a tail, or just a black nose. It is always exciting to me.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 7, 2016)

Iv`e hunted 11 sits and seen 27 deer from the tree. Iv`e sat 4 times I did not see one. Mostly public land. I expect to see a deer every time I climb or I have not walked enough. I will not climb and hope. A tree has to make me climb it. I don`t sit food plots hardly ever and the thicker the better for me. Most places I hunt I`m lucky to see 50 yards and the more open the less confidence I have. If I could shoot a lick I would have killed 6 right now. Doggonnit. RC


----------



## robert carter (Oct 7, 2016)

Last year I don`t know how many times I climbed but it was not a whole lot as I was out with my Wifes surgery. I saw 28 from the tree and killed 8 of them and missed 1.RC


----------



## Bo73 (Oct 20, 2016)

Bob Keller once told me that if you aren't hunting a spot where you know you are going to kill a deer, then you need to be looking for that spot.  I can tell RC has a similar philosophy.  He doesn't climb and hope.  Find THE SPOT and you will see more deer.  Now to answer your question I have seen a total of 12 deer with deer seen 6 out of 14 times.  This includes a handful of climb and hope hunts.  I have drawn twice and come home with two deer.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 21, 2016)

Al33 said:


> I have reached a point I do not get excited about deer hunting until October. I used to hunt even if was 100 degrees but not any more. Fortunately I am retired and I can pick and choose my hunt days unlike when I was working and could go only if I had an off day or two and no family priorities. Having said this I have only 7 hours of hunt time this season and that has been in the last week. I have not seen a deer yet but neither have I been to my own club where I have a better idea of when and where to hunt. I know the past few years at my club in Gordon County have been tough for seeing deer, we just do not have the numbers we once had.
> 
> To answer your question Todd, and based on my season last year, seeing few deer has become my new normal but I believe things will be a lot better once the cooler temps get here and stay here.



I can't wait to retire so I can pick and choose too. That's why I work like a DEMON to keep myself thin, fit & strong.  I was given the gift of being injury-free after a long military career so I'm not taking my health for granted. There's a guy where I hunt who is 68 years young and can still bow-hunt circles around the younger guys. He's not trad because of injuries or whatever but he looks & acts 10 years younger than his age and has endless enthusiasm & drive. That's how I want to be when I "grow up".


----------



## bowtoater (Oct 21, 2016)

I have seen less deer this year from the stand and my hunting club members have seen less also.  We are still getting some on camera.  Seems like a little more nocturnal also.  We have a little more pressure with more members shooting cross bows so that might be it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 21, 2016)

I believe the weather has hurt it this year, alot! Course it's been pretty hot to us, and I think possibly could make deer travel less, less available water and browse. I also believe the coyote population is too healthy. I am certainly not a great hunter, probably not even a good hunter. But I do get discouraged if I haven't even seen a deer from a distance after seveal trips. I jumped 2 going in last Sunday morning....so I'm set now!  I have a new hunting set up for me anyways, a hunting house that Jeff and Donnie made for me over the summer. It's great, but I am trying to get use to it, for me there is even more challenges! lol  Kansas has some awesome deer!!!! But I honestly hunt to put in my freezer, and it's not all that big of a freezer anymore. good luck ya'll!


----------

